# ATT: Ada, OK kefir needed



## texgran (Mar 29, 2009)

We have a friend living 15 mi. E of Ada (Allen). He has gone through chemo and is now trying to get healthy. He sorely needs a good probiotic. Of course, I think kefir will be the answer to his regularity as well as helping him get his overall health back. 
He wouldn't make his own kefir, but would buy it ready made. I don't think store bought would have many benefits.
So in short what I am asking is anyone in this area that has a regular supply of kefir? You can reply or send me a PM. Thanks


----------

